# Bosch tools?



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the word on Bosch tools. I see them all the time for very reasonable prices. They make good injectors and glowplugs for my truck but what about power tools? Most of the online reviews i read sound like they were written my hans bosch Jr


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I like bosch, I have the brute breaker, chipping hammer, sawzall, impact and drill.

All of my tools were bought new.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> They make good injectors and glowplugs for my truck but what about power tools?


Glowplugs? Isn't that 1940s technology?
I think they make coffee makers too, but not sure.

Ya gotta read the label to see where they are made and that usually dictates quality.


----------



## Jredding21 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have the 18v impact and drill set and the 12v pocket driver and oscillating tool. I am very pleased with all of them. The batteries could last a little longer would be my only complaint.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

i think diesel engines were first made long before the '40's. but hey they still work great today. 

Bosch has plants in France, Germany, (maybe Italy) and India, maybe other places (china? who knows but everyone else does) Good to know people are happy with their product. The prices are really competitive.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 2 bosch table saws which are pretty good, an excellant jig jaw, my fav tool which are my 10V drill and impact which I really like. A laser distance measure which is a amazing tool, a laser level which is pretty good for $100, And a demo hammer drill which is pretty good.
So I have a pretty broad selection of Bosch tools and overall I would rate them highly. I have had no problems except with the recip saw that came free with the demo hammer. It was a POS but it was free so I didnt mind


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Own a ton of Bosch and have never had a real problem with them.

-4100 Table Saw
-Jig Saw
-4 Impacts 18v
-3 Drills 18v
-Trim Router
-Rotary Hammer
-Hammer Drill
-36v Hammer Drill
-Recip
-10v Impact
-10v Multi (a good tool, but not a great tool)
-12" Miter
-Worm Drive
-Bosch Box Radio

My guys have had everything from Milwaukee, DeWalt and Hilti and they always want my Bosch. They have started to buy Bosch in the past two years.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot the box radio too. Which is loud


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a bunch, well mostly, Bosch stuff, they make good tools just like most other name brand guys.


----------



## mill0030 (Nov 6, 2007)

I do trim by trade and use mostly Bosch tools:
15 gauge nailers
12"glide miter saw
18 volt drills/impaxtors
recip saw
multi tool
Power box
table saw
Etc.
I have been very satisfied with the quality and accuracy of their tools for my trade. The durability seems to be good. This is my opinion...what works for me might not work for others...but until I see a quality drop I will continue to align with blue.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

as a english man we love the bosch! but the fact of the matter is there cr#p is as good as it gets, now lets all goose step .


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Circular saw
Table saw
Reciprocating saw
Jigsaw
2¼ hp router kit
Trim router
Palm sander
18 volt drill
18 volt impact
Track saw
Bulldog extreme rotary hammer
Planer
Corded multi tool
GLL3-80 laser and receiver 
Small grinder

I've been happy with all of them...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds good folks. Most guys I know are either Dewalt, Makita or Milwaukee. I forgot that I've used their rotary hammers/chippers extensively and they are def good quality. I was mostly interested in cordless so it's good to know that many have them and like them.

Thanks again, sounds like some blue tools are in my future.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Brian Peters said:


> Circular saw
> Table saw
> Reciprocating saw
> Jigsaw
> ...



track saw? are you in the uk somewhere?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

duburban said:


> track saw? are you in the uk somewhere?


I just threw that in there to see if anyone was paying attention ! Guess someone was


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

The only Bosch Tool I've ever had was was the saw that the cord plugged in the handle. Didn't like it:no: A partner of mine dropped it once from the trusses, he pulled it up and said I think the tables bent. I said it was already bent:blink: I gave it to him at the end of that job. Never owned another Bosch tool:clap:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

duburban said:


> track saw? are you in the uk somewhere?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm heavy on the blue also:

4100-09 table saw with gravity stand
PB360S job site radio
1590EVSK jigsaw (best jigsaw ever)
ROS20EVSK 5" random orbit sander
RH328VC rotary hammer
1594K power hand planer
PS20 10.8v lithium cordless driver

Never liked their miter saws though.

Bosch's model name cryptology:
"K" means the tool comes with the older style plastic case.
"VS" is variable speed.
"L" is the newer style strainer cases


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The only Bosch Tool I've ever had was was the saw that the cord plugged in the handle. Didn't like it:no: A partner of mine dropped it once from the trusses, he pulled it up and said I think the tables bent. I said it was already bent:blink: I gave it to him at the end of that job. Never owned another Bosch tool:clap:


Doh!!! That saw has a rafter hook and also where the power cord connect, there is a loop for securing the cord. I've been considering buying this worm drive saw. Got a framing job coming up in a few months.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The only Bosch Tool I've ever had was was the saw that the cord plugged in the handle. Didn't like it:no: A partner of mine dropped it once from the trusses, he pulled it up and said I think the tables bent. I said it was already bent:blink: I gave it to him at the end of that job. Never owned another Bosch tool:clap:


The first Bosch tool I owned was that saw...I didn't like that one either..


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

My first Bosch tool was the Bulldog SDS hammer drill. I bought that 7 years ago and is still a brute. I bought a Bosch jigsaw about 6 years ago, and I still love it. The radio is about 5 years old and reception on it sucks, but that's what the aux input is for. I have no experience with the cordless tools, but I have debated about the miter saw Bosch has, but think I'll go Festool. I have everything else in Dewalt, Milwaukee, or Paslode.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>



how is that a plunge saw? Its just a normal circ saw guided with a rail.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> how is that a plunge saw? Its just a normal circ saw guided with a rail.


Nothing plunge about that. It's a circ saw that has the option of riding a rail.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

chris klee said:


> Nothing plunge about that. It's a circ saw that has the option of riding a rail.


I believe this one will plunge...of course we can't get it here :-(


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The only Bosch Tool I've ever had was was the saw that the cord plugged in the handle. Didn't like it:no: A partner of mine dropped it once from the trusses, he pulled it up and said I think the tables bent. I said it was already bent:blink: I gave it to him at the end of that job. Never owned another Bosch tool:clap:


I liked that saw. The one i have is the wormdrive.:thumbsup: Now the Bosch sidewinders are the worst feeling saw they ever made. Ever since the 80's those saws felt like you pushing a cement block across the board.:laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

that no frills bosch track saw looks perfect for the deck builder in the other thread.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Nothing plunge about that. It's a circ saw that has the option of riding a rail.


But the video title at the beginning calls its a plunge saw.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

4100 table saw, 10" SCMS, barrel jigsaw, couple of 2 1/4hp routers, orbital sander, 10v impact and driver, laser measurerererer thing, some other stuff I've probably forgotten. All good tools. I prefer Makita for big impacts and drills though and would swap the SCMS for a Kapex. Don't think you can beat the table and jig saws though. And the 5" RO is really really good for $60.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jigasaw
power boss
impact 18v
drill 18v
skil saw?

love them all. batteries on the drills last a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

All circular saws can plunge cut. just some make it easier as they have spring loaded returns. def much nicer and easier to use a proper track saw though.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the 18v drill,ddh181 and there is an annoying ''trigger lag''


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i have the 18v drill,ddh181 and there is an annoying ''trigger lag''


It's called "soft start"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't like it


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i don't like it


Buy a Dewalt. :clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have one but apparently i'm a hack on crack if i like it better:sweatdrop:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> i have one but apparently i'm a hack on crack if i like it better:sweatdrop:


No you are a hack on crack if you think that it's in the same league, not if you like it better. It's your prerogative to choose an inferior tool.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Regardless of your choosing DeWalt or not, you are a hack on crack anyway. :laughing:

See Tins, I do know Strouble.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...wow, this is just ridiculous


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

In my small world Bosch has always been known for their jigsaws, rotary hammers and demo hammers. The Swiss and West German made Bosch tools were the best back in the day. Like most tool makers today they're not what they used to be IMO.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> In my small world Bosch has always been known for their jigsaws, rotary hammers and demo hammers. The Swiss and West German made Bosch tools were the best back in the day. Like most tool makers today they're not what they used to be IMO.



That's kind of what I'm wondering. The name Bosch has always been held by me in reverence (Diesel components, appliances, demo hammers). But for the prices i see them at I don't know how they can be the quality everyone's describing them as. But maybe they have different lines as well, and what I'm seeing in the flyers is the homeowner model.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> It;s not the same model #. It has an additional # or letter at the end. Believe it or not, i don't care, i got this from a personal friend who was a province wide rep and is now retired. No offence but this guy knows more about Dewalt than everyone here combined. Believe it or not it matter little to me.


If he told you that they made HO specials, then he doesn't know more than us. No one has ever provided actual proof that this has or is occurring. I think that speaks volumes to your "my friend" said argument. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MF Custom said:


> Home Depot used to sell a Porter Cable router that looked exactly like the PC 690 but had another letter added to the model # Upon closer inspection it had a lower amp motor like 7 amps or so. When I looked in my PC catalog it was not listed?


So was this model only sold through HD? Because that right there is what we are talking about. If you had the same model tool with different internals or specs then one with the same model numbers as another store then it's a valid point. But like many have said before there's never been photo proof and anything more than hersay. Remember just because it looks the same it don't mean it is the same.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> So was this model only sold through HD? Because that right there is what we are talking about. If you had the same model tool with different internals or specs then one with the same model numbers as another store then it's a valid point. But like many have said before there's never been photo proof and anything more than hersay. Remember just because it looks the same it don't mean it is the same.


Yes I only saw it in HD it was a few years back. I was in the market for a new router and was looking for a PC 690, I was surprised at how cheap it was for a PC 690 and l looked closely at it and realized it had a lower amp motor 7 or 9 amps vrs 11 amps. I never saw that router listed in Porter Cables catalog I recall it used the 690 model # but had a letter added to the end.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MF Custom said:


> Yes I only saw it in HD it was a few years back. I was in the market for a new router and was looking for a PC 690, I was surprised at how cheap it was for a PC 690 and l looked closely at it and realized it had a lower amp motor 7 or 9 amps vrs 11 amps. I never saw that router listed in Porter Cables catalog I recall it used the 690 model # but had a letter added to the end.


That's ok then. As long as they listed it with a different model number and it was only sold through HD then your not getting a tool with different internals than a tool with same model number sold elsewhere. It's the same tools having with same model numbers with cheaper parts that's the problem. They make enough cheap versions of tools to cover that segment of buyers so it's pointless for them to make a tool and have cheaper internals fitted so they can have a cheaper tool to sell. Your example is fine. Now if it was the same model number but had lower amp motor then that's what we need the proof off. That's the proof no ones ever been able to find.

It's not uncommon to see a tool that has only been made to be sold though a certain supplier. Sometimes it's the same tool with couple different digits so they don't have to price match or it's a tool that's been spec'd for them and this is much less common as its cheaper to just stick a different model number on a current production tool instead of making a whole new production line dedicated to a one off tool.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> That's ok then. As long as they listed it with a different model number and it was only sold through HD then your not getting. A tool with different internals than a tool with same model number sold elsewhere. It's the same tools having with same model numbers having cheaper parts that's the problem. They make enough cheap versions of tools to cover that segment of buyers so it's pointless for them to take a tool and have cheaper internals fitted so they can have a cheaper tool to sell. Your example is fine. Now if it was the same model number but had lower amp motor then that's what we need the proof off. That's the proof nomes ever been able to find.


No, it definetly had a extra letter added to the end of the model #. My local HD does not carry much PC stuff anymore, actually I don't believe they sell any PC tools anymore. I do believe that HD has tremendous buying power and huge sales to leverage suppliers. We all have seen the special packaged tool combos only available at HD.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MF Custom said:


> No, it definetly had a extra letter added to the end of the model #. My local HD does not carry much PC stuff anymore, actually I don't believe they sell any PC tools anymore. I do believe that HD has tremendous buying power and huge sales to leverage suppliers. We all have seen the special packaged tool combos only available at HD.


That's why they don't have to take any tool and put cheap internals in it. Buying power alone allows them to get a much better price than the other local resellers. Let's put it this way. Why wouldn't makita, Bosch, dewalt do the same thing with there dealers worldwide and put cheaper parts in to sell the tools cheaper or make more money. World wide sales through dealers is vastly more than any one supplier is able to buy. If they wouldn't do it to benifit them self they wouldn't do it to benifit HD or Lowe's. Lowes or HD wouldn't risk this either because as soon as there was proof it was happening then no one would buy tools from there me included.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> There is no such thing as a home owners model.


:laughing:



MF Custom said:


> Home Depot used to sell a Porter Cable router that looked exactly like the PC 690 but had another letter added to the model # Upon closer inspection it had a lower amp motor like 7 amps or so. When I looked in my PC catalog it was not listed?


HD and Lowes just had a recall on Hitachi coil nailers because the plastic door kept flying open and the nail flew out at the operators face. These guns were only sold at HD and Lowes but not at any tool shop??? I wonder why. As far as the sales reps. knowing of any of this saving of a 1/2 cent here and a 1/4 cent there, no way...Dose anyone know the Ryobi (yobi) story?? 2 completely different tools, the ones built in Japan high end the ones built over seas for export not so good.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> :notworthy


:hang::gun_bandana::2guns::bangin::wallbash::hang:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Bunch of window lickers.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If he told you that they made HO specials, then he doesn't know more than us. No one has ever provided actual proof that this has or is occurring. I think that speaks volumes to your "my friend" said argument. :thumbsup:


He didn't tell me they make HO models. What he did tell me was to be careful when buying Dewalt at places like Cnd Tire or TSC. Look at the last # or letter in the model # to make sure it's the same unit they're selling elsewhere. Sorry but i tend to believe the guy who worked for them for most of his career


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I am glad that cooler heads are prevailing with this whole cheaper internal/same part number thing....I thought I was one of the few whole didn't fall for that crap...



dom-mas said:


> He didn't tell me they make HO models. What he did tell me was to be careful when buying Dewalt at places like Cnd Tire or TSC. Look at the last # or letter in the model # to make sure it's the same unit they're selling elsewhere.


And this would be correct. Lets take a made up DeWalt tool number....Lets call it a DW937 and its a grinder

Now if you go to Home Depot and go to buy a DeWalt grinder at HomeDepot and its a DW937, it is the same as a DW937 that is sold elsewhere UNLESS you see it is a DW937 with some other letter or number....lets just go with DW937X. Now its no longer the same model, what makes it different? Who knows, maybe its cheaper made, maybe its better made, maybe is like BCC said above, just re-named so Home Depot can sell the DW937X while Lowes can sell the DW937Y. That way, you can no longer price match between the two.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TBFGhost said:


> I am glad that cooler heads are prevailing with this whole cheaper internal/same part number thing....I thought I was one of the few whole didn't fall for that crap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely, same model # with an extra (or different) digit at the end


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Alot of the problems come from people using Brand "A" cheap grinder and comparing it to Brand "B" expensive grinder, then they jump to a conclusion that brand "B" is better then brand "A". When really the Brand "A" grinder that is in the same price bracket as Brand "B" grinder is just as much capable and rugged as the Brand "B". 99% of tools out there are nothing more then what name and color do you like, or what is easy for you to get as long as you stick with-in the price brackets the quality of the tool is darn near the same.

Honestly, I buy alot of Bosch stuff b/c I like the Dark Blue and Red color...matches the colors I used in my company shirts and letters/signs....Once I got a few Bosch tools, I continued to get them b/c now they all match each other. I own Bosch cordless b/c I wanted my Jobsite radio to have Sirus capabilities....and being the radio can charge/run off of Bosch batteries, I bought Bosch cordless tools so I only needed to have one brand and type of batteries. If I can't get it in Bosch, I look to Makita next.

I also buy a few Ryobi and Skil tools b/c they are my 'Cheap' tool brand preferance...why? Easy to get, and the Ryobi is Dark Blue and Skil is Red. 

I don't by DeWalt...why, Yellow clashes with my stuff and everyone and their brother has it around here....I stick of a bit more with the Blue stuff....if nothing else, then in my own mind.

Altho I am tempted to get the new DeWalt compact router set-up........ but if I did I would get the Porter Cable version, as black and gray match better then yellow.

The more and more I work with other carpenters, some use alot of Ryobi stuff, some use alot of DeWalt, or Hitachi, or Makita...a few have Festools...., but the more I work with them and get to use their tools, I find out just how much it really is about the guy using the tool and not the tool itself. Its easy to say Brand 'X' is the best when that is all you know....


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Around here Dewalt and Makita have the lions share of the business. I've only really seen Bosch in the smaller corded tools and in cordless tools in the last 3 or 4 years. In the last year or so Stanely and Porter Cable have been putting out cordless as well (PC has had a small market in corded tools for a while, almost exclusively saws from what I've seen) but I don't think they're the same quality. Milwaukee and Rigid have a decent following as well. 

In masonry hand tools are the majority of the tools used and in the past I've always bought the cheapest cordless tools available because they get dusty, mortar spills on them and they fall off scaffold and really they don't get used very often. But I want a decent job radio and I figure I should get a set 9don't want to carry around multiple batteries and chargers) that includes a hammer drill, some type of aggressive saw, and radio. The sets I've seen from Bosch have been the most reasonably priced. Makita does have a cordless blower that I would find very handy. And I like the fact that the Dewalt radio is also a charger (which seems to be proprietary). Anyway, there's a few factors to consider. Right now it's between Bosch(price), makita (blower), Dewalt(radio) and Milwaukee (sawzall).


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

The Makita radio gets better radio reception then the Bosch, but doesn't have a built-in Sirius Dock, altho that might not matter to you. It also doesn't charge. It does put out good sound tho. I have always like Makita tools and would have gotten them if their radio had a dock. 

I have found the 4 GFCI outlets on the Bosch radio REALLY handy, and I have gotten spoiled by the built-in charger on the radio as now I carry in the radio with a battery alraedy in it, the cordless drill and a cordless impact with batteries attached to each. The radio is always charging a battery, so by the time the other two are dead a fresh one is ready....plus, when power trips, or I unplug the radio...the music never stops, it doesn't skip a beat.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, the Bosch is a battery charger as well? In a thread in the masonry section a few months ago, someone suggested that the radio/charger was proprietary to Dewalt


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> suggested that the radio/charger was proprietary to Dewalt


They were wrong son...  Maybe dewalt came out with it first.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> HD and Lowes just had a recall on Hitachi coil nailers because the plastic door kept flying open and the nail flew out at the operators face. These guns were only sold at HD and Lowes but not at any tool shop??? I wonder why. As far as the sales reps. knowing of any of this saving of a 1/2 cent here and a 1/4 cent there, no way...Dose anyone know the Ryobi (yobi) story?? 2 completely different tools, the ones built in Japan high end the ones built over seas for export not so good.


My comment still stands. There is no such thing as a DeWalt 18v drill and a HO drill with the same model cheaper parts.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> They were wrong son...  Maybe dewalt came out with it first.


They did & I believe they license the technology to Bosch.


----------

